# طلب(دراسه الوقت و الحركه في المصانع)



## moro (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

هل يوجد مواقع او كتب او مقالات تتناول دراسه الوقت و الحركه في المصانع؟

اذا فيه افيدونا الله يوفقكم:11: 
و مشكورين


----------



## محمد فوزى (16 مارس 2008)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7R06...ww.isixsigma.com/dictionary/Takt_Time-455.htm


----------



## نور الدين المصرى (21 أغسطس 2008)

www.benchmarkoperations.com
try to have a look after 1 month
all u will need for tome measurments & work study ......etc


----------



## وديع المخلافي (21 أغسطس 2008)

اطلب نبذة مختصرة عن تطبيق دراسة الوقت والحركة


----------



## ريادة هندسية (23 أغسطس 2008)

أتذكر أنه درسنا كتاب جيد في هذا المجال أثناء دراستنا الأكاديمية


وعلى ما أذكر أن إسم الكتاب time study أو work study

إنشاءالله أتأكد وأعاود بالرد

بالتوفيق



_ريادة هندسية_


----------



## mtm1381967 (26 أغسطس 2008)

indstrial engneering hand book وهو كتاب يحوى 2000 صفحة تقريبا به مقتطفات حول مواضيع الادارة الصناعية ومنها دراسة الوقت ودراسة الحركة واساسياتهما وتقنياتها وخرائط التدفق والعمليات وتحسينها ..الخ لاياتى فى مقاله انه كورس يدرس ..ولقد نفدت دورة تدريبية لصالح شركة النهر لتصنيع انابيب النهر الصناعى حول ادارة الورش الانتاجية واعطيتهم جزء كبير حول الموضوع وان شاء الله ساكمل معهم الدورة المتقدمة فى هدا المجال باستخدام البرمجيات .
م/مصطفى الطاهر ماطوس 
تاجوراء


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا تعريف مختصر لدراسة الوقت والحركة
*time-and-motion study*

Analysis of the time spent in going through the different motions of a job or series of jobs in the evaluation of industrial performance. Such studies were first instituted in offices and factories in the U.S. in the early 20th century. They were widely adopted as a means of improving work methods by subdividing the different operations of a job into measurable elements, and they were in turn used as aids in standardization of work and in checking the efficiency of workers and equipment.
بالنسبة للكتب يمكن الإطلاع علي الروابط التالية
Please click on the link below
http://www.emeraldinsight.com/10.1108/eb048169
http://www.amazon.com/Motion-Time-Study-Improving-Productivity/dp/0135883695
كما أنه يمكن الإطلاع على الرابط التالىPDF FILE-TIME STUDY CONDUCTED ON 36 HOSPITALS
xnet.kp.org/permanentejournal/sum08/*time*-*study*.pdf
وفقكم الله
م .إبراهيم جمعة الفيتوري


----------



## وضاحة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## a_sayed5952 (9 أبريل 2010)

أريد كتاب فى دراسة العمل


----------



## albaheeri (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم وفقنا الله جمعيا 
لنت عاوز ان تساعدوني في كيفية معرفة الساعه التشغليه لخط انتاجي 
او
بعنى اخر كيف يمكن تقدير تكاليف الورديه بشكل عام حتى يتسنى معرفة تكلفة الوقت الاضافي و لكم منا جزيل الشكر و التقدير ارجو التعجيل


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (15 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجوا ارفاق الروابط مرة اخر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## albaheeri (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كنت سابقا طلبت كيفية معرفة الساعه التشغليه لخط انتاجي 
او
بعنى اخر كيف يمكن تقدير تكاليف الورديه بشكل عام حتى يتسنى معرفة تكلفة الوقت الاضافي لعمل مقارنه بين البدائل الاقتصاديه في مشروع تخرج بعنوان تخطيط موارد التصنيع و للاهميه القصوى أرجو التعون



احمد البحيري


----------



## محمد فوزى (24 أبريل 2010)

*تصميم خط الانتاج*

الموضوع اخى يبدأ بتصميم خط انتاج 
وهو عبارة عن
دراسة الوقت الكلى لانتاج منتج نهائى واحد مثلا 6ساعات بعامل واحد
معرفة الانتاجية اليومية المطلوبة من الخط مثلا 16 منتجات /اليوم
معرفة ساعات العمل اليومى مثلا 8 ساعات / اليوم
اذن نحتاج لانتاج عدد 16/8 منتج فى الساعة =منتج كل 30 دقيقة
اذن يكون طول خط الانتاج ( عدد المحطات) =6 ساعات /30 دقيقة=12 محطة بعامل واحد لكل محطة
أو 
6 محطات ب2 عامل لكل محطة
ارجو ان يكون المثال واضح


----------



## mtm1381967 (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
على فكرة المهندس ابراهيم الفيتورى زميلنا ومن المهندسين المتميزين فى الهندسة الصناعية ولديه النسخة الاصلية من كتاب الهندسة الصناعية المذكور indstrial engneering hand book هذا للعلم وقد استفدت منه كتيرا .
اخوكم م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## shimoasso1822 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اللينك مش شغال من فضلكم انا محتاجة كتاب يشرح دراسة الوقت ومتابعة الانتاج في المصنع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## HI TEC (1 سبتمبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير مافيه كتب معربه في موضوع ادارت الوقت والعمل في المصانع:11:


----------



## helmy_squash (12 سبتمبر 2012)

و الله يا اخي بالنسبة لموضوع دراسة الوقت يجب اولا ان تعي بعض الاشياء العامة الخاصة بالمنشاة و من ثم تقوم بانشاء الانظمة المناسبة
بمعني
انه لكي تدرس الوقت يجب ان تحلل البيانات اولا
بان تحصر كل المدخلات و كل الموارد و كل المخرجات ثم تقوم بعمل فلو تشارت للمنظومة 
ثم تضح امامك كل ما تريد من حسابات


----------

